# Affordable but top notch turning tool



## AustininKC

Crown tools are excellent, and not badly priced. I've used them for several years and have nothing but good to say about them, you'll be happy with that skew.

Austin


----------



## reggiek

I find a use for the cheap tools I find to make beaders, thread chasers…and scrapers (you can make several very nice profiles from these).

Crown is a very well made tool and not overly priced….especially for tools made somewhere with some good QC and not in cheap sweatshops by unskilled/untrained workers. I have several Crown gouges and skews and have never had one fail due to metal stress or fatigue….I have had the cheap tools come apart, chip and bend considerably and I never would recommend them to anyone (of course the cheapos I have are modified significantly - I still believe the failures were due to junk metal/poor design and not due to the customization that I did).


----------



## Big_Bob

Austin:
I have a lot of Crown turning tools and they have all served me well. Some of them are the PM and others are the HSS. I can not see much difference in the Crown HSS and PM. Perhaps that is me. Also, not all HSS tools are created equal if you buy Crown, Sorby, Henry Taylor and other Sheffield Steel tools you will never regret it. They are quality tools that are not over the top expensive. There are more expensive tools out there but unless you turn for a living I would stick with the Sheffield Steel tools.


----------

